# Vote for Knitting Paradise



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Knitting Paradise is nominated for Best Knitting Blog for the 2013 Reader's Choice Awards. We should all vote!

http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblogs13.htm


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

come on folks vote we are behind at the moment and this is such a great site the other types listed were blogs this site is unique!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I did already!Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I cast my vote ... but I didn't even recognise the two names ahead of Knitting paradise.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I cast my vote!! I hadn't even heard of some of the others. Would it be disloyal to just check them out?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Still behind tonight!!!!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

i just checked them out, didn't see anything about them that i liked.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> i just checked them out, didn't see anything about them that i liked.


No, me either.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

I cast my vote and checked out the other sites... Not impressed


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Just did!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

I just voted....


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Just voted


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i voted


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I voted!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

I voted, we are in 3rd Place at the moment, come on folks it only takes a minute to vote !


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

I have voted! We should all support Knitting Paradise, we all get so much from it in one way or another


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

Just voted


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

i have voted


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Voted the other day. Go KP!


----------



## Knittingbug (Apr 17, 2012)

I have voted, i did not see any thing i liked on the others.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

It says we can vote every day....see you all tomorrow LOL


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I voted for KP of course


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

I voted


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Get out there and vote! Current stats:

Knitting Paradise. 28%
Panopticon. 10%
SingleHandedKnits. 31%
Wendy Knits. 2%
Yarn Harlot. 26%


----------



## Momofsee (Feb 2, 2013)

Just voted... Only 1% behind the leader!


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

I voted......good luck!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Already voted for this marvelous spot!!!


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Good to know, I will make sure to vote daily. When does it close? Come on everyone, let support our beloved Knitting Paradise.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

just voted KP 30% along with single handed knits 30%


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Day two for me... I have voted again. We are now neck and neck in the lead. Vote again everyone!,


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Yay!! I just voted and we are ahead!! Lets keep it up. You can vote every day!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I sure did. I can't imagine life without Knitting Paradise.
Mary Ann


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Cast my vote. Thanks for sharing. happy yarning.:lol:


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just voted and are now 2% ahead


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I just voted and I think we are in first place. I will vote each day till Mar 19th


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I voted..for KP


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just voted for Knitting Paradise and they are ahead with 32% of the vote!


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

I voted! Looks like we're ahead now with 32% of the votes.


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

I have cast my vote for the best knitting blog in the world.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just voted and KP is in the lead with 33% of the votes! Yay!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Just voted - KP is on top as of right now.


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just vote with KP at 35%


----------



## Flowerchild (Jun 16, 2012)

voted!!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just voted and we're in the lead by 10% in front of 2nd place!!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Just voted ...


----------



## Debearly (Jan 10, 2013)

I voted


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

KP has 35% of the vote (#1).
Don't know if you know, but you can vote for each email address you have. I just voted 3 times.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

YOU WILL ALWAYS BE NUMBER 1 IN MY BOOK.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I just voted and we are in the lead, as we should be! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

I just voted, KP is ahead. Best forum out.


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Just voted. We're winning!!!


----------



## knittincritter (Nov 7, 2011)

I just gave KP my vote.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

I voted, too For now we are in the lead


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

voted!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

All done.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just voted and it looks like KP is in the lead. Yea!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

just voted, knitting paradise ahead at 38%


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

We're now in the lead!!


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

I voted


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

nemcfo said:


> Knitting Paradise is nominated for Best Knitting Blog for the 2013 Reader's Choice Awards. We should all vote!
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblogs13.htm


I agree Knitting Paradise is Brill so i cast my vote


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Done!


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just voted


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Just voted and we are up to 40%. :thumbup:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I just voted. At the moment we are ahead of the others. We can vote once every day through March 19th. I hope I remember to vote daily.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

We're in the lead at 41%!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

johannecw said:


> I just voted. At the moment we are ahead of the others. We can vote once every day through March 19th. I hope I remember to vote daily.


Maybe KP can put a link on their daily email post?


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

I just voted too! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Done!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Me too..


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I voted. Nothing can match this site!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I enjoy Panopticon and Yarn Harlot. However, I only read them sometimes...not daily like KP.


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Just casted my vote and KP is ahead: it has received 42% of the votes.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Still 42%


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Just did I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!!!!


----------



## bebblady (Oct 15, 2012)

I voted!


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

I did


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

voted


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Good job KP'ers. We're leading now. Don't forget to vote every day!!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

done and done.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

voted and we are double the next site. I only heard of yarn Harlot before, but nothing touches our site!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I just voted and we are wayyyyyyy ahead. Keep voting ladies and gents.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this notice. KP is the BEST!!!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

did it


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for info. My vote has been cast. This site certainly is the best.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I voted and will will vote for KP every day !


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just voted and no one was ahead of KP :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I voted & KP is way ahead at the moment. I had only heard of one of the other blogs (Yarn Harlot).


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tried voteing and it said to log in when i already was ,, hmmmm will try again later


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Got it !! whew !!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

nemcfo said:


> Knitting Paradise is nominated for Best Knitting Blog for the 2013 Reader's Choice Awards. We should all vote!
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblogs13.htm


I voted! We are NOT behind now.. yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

missjg said:


> nemcfo said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Paradise is nominated for Best Knitting Blog for the 2013 Reader's Choice Awards. We should all vote!
> ...


I just voted and we have almost doubled the votes of the next nearest candidate - way to go!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

I just voted. Knitting Paradise is out in front by far at the moment.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

At the risk of sounding like a curmudgeon, I have to say I'm a little less happy with KP these days. I can't remember exactly when it started but it has been somewhat recently that ads for other sites I have visited have started appearing in the KP window between comments. They have always had ads and I can understand the need to generate revenue so ads in general are not my beef. 

What I STRONGLY object to is the ads for web sites that I have recently googled. Somewhere in the process between google and KP (any many other newsletters I will have to admit) some entity (google?) is gathering personal information and using it to their own advantage. I have gone to some lengths to remove "cookies" etc. but don't seem to be able to make any significant difference in my browsing info being captured and I presume sold or used to some economic advantage. 

I know I am probably beating my head against a wall on this but it really does bother me--it is all so "Big Brother"-ish.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I voted!!!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I voted, we seemed to be on top!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> At the risk of sounding like a curmudgeon, I have to say I'm a little less happy with KP these days. I can't remember exactly when it started but it has been somewhat recently that ads for other sites I have visited have started appearing in the KP window between comments. They have always had ads and I can understand the need to generate revenue so ads in general are not my beef.
> 
> What I STRONGLY object to is the ads for web sites that I have recently googled. Somewhere in the process between google and KP (any many other newsletters I will have to admit) some entity (google?) is gathering personal information and using it to their own advantage. I have gone to some lengths to remove "cookies" etc. but don't seem to be able to make any significant difference in my browsing info being captured and I presume sold or used to some economic advantage.
> 
> I know I am probably beating my head against a wall on this but it really does bother me--it is all so "Big Brother"-ish.


I too have noticed that my recently visited sites seem to appear amongst the messages ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Just voted!!! and we are up to 46%... that is first place!!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

VOTED!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

didough said:


> ElyseKnox said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of sounding like a curmudgeon, I have to say I'm a little less happy with KP these days. I can't remember exactly when it started but it has been somewhat recently that ads for other sites I have visited have started appearing in the KP window between comments. They have always had ads and I can understand the need to generate revenue so ads in general are not my beef.
> ...


I use Bing.. I don't see sites that I have visited but I do see ads about what the posts are about.. Maybe delete Google and start using Bing or some other search engine you like and see if it doesn't clear up.. I agree with you.. it is 'in your face, tracking' I just don't understand why.. also if you do face book... you agree to a form of this when you click 'allow'.. its something to think about thats for sure.. I honestly do not think that its KP.. but our search engines instead...


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I use adblock so don't see any ads at all


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Jeanne Beth (Sep 5, 2011)

Voted. At this point Knitting Paradise has more votes than the others combined!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Voted; we are certainly ahead!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think the ad problem is KP's fault. It is one of the problems of using the internet. Once it is out there, anyone can use it.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I just voted.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I voted and we are way ahead now...


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Just voted, we're up to 48%


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for sharing !!! KP IS the best! no doubt.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Just did.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

And me - KP is the best by far!!!


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

voted - KP has a big lead. YAY!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I've just voted and wer are ahead at the moment, quite right too!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

We can vote once a day. We are now in the lead! Woohoo!


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

I voted


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I voted because it's true.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

the best site by far, already voted for kn itting paradise.


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

I voted now 6:20PM Feb, 28 we are ahead.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I voted for KP, haven't even heard of the others.


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

Were ahead, I mean Knitting Paradise is ahead. It's about 7 PM on the east coast


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I voted also! Where is my button????


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

I voted tonight and see that KP is ahead by a mile!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

nemcfo said:


> Knitting Paradise is nominated for Best Knitting Blog for the 2013 Reader's Choice Awards. We should all vote!
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblogs13.htm


Just cast my vote. KP is in the lead, let's keep it there. VOTE


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I just voted again.we are the best we be the winners horray


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I voted


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Just voted. We are winning by a mile


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Keep voting every day ladies. KP is way ahead

Knitting Paradise 49%

Panopticon 7%

SingleHandedKnits 22%

Wendy Knits 1%

Yarn Harlot 18%


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Voted did know any of the other ones.KP is the BEST


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I just did....


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

I voted too!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the information, I voted and KP is ahead!


----------



## Cha Cha (Dec 26, 2012)

I voted! KP is the best ever!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay!we're ahead right now!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I just voted and we are well ahead....


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

voted we are top.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just voted and we are at the top! 51% and way higher than any other.

THis was on the forum the other day, and KP was only at 8% at the time I voted,
so a lot of us have been voting1


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I voted too.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I voted ,we are winning yay!


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Done deal.


----------



## jeffer (Jun 7, 2012)

All done, we are way on top, lets make sure we stay there...


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

What is Your Favorite Knitting Blog?
Knitting Paradise.

52%

Panopticon.

7%

SingleHandedKnits.

21%

Wendy Knits.

1%

Yarn Harlot.

17%


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

voted


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Remember - we can vote once each day through March 19th!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

52%. I voted today, did you?


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I voted and KP is ahead!!!!


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted too. Remember, you can submit 1 vote for each email address you have. I voted 3 times today.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Just cast my vote for today. We are at 52%. Keep it up folks. KP is the best.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I have just voted again our forum is the best.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Today is March 1st......Did you vote today????? Lynn


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

My vote is in. We were leading with 52% when I voted at 6:57 pm Friday.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Just voted we are still ahead!!!


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Just voted and it says we are ahead. We sit at 52%


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I voted :-D


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I voted and KP is certainly ahead by a landslide


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I voted


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgot to say, we have 52% at the moment!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Just voted and we are miles ahead.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

53% ahead this afternoon. (Saturday) Way ahead of the others.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Blowing away the competition....


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I just voted again we are now at 53 per cent


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

As of Saturday @ 1:17pm we are at 54%. We Rock. Let's give a big hand to Admin for a great site!!!!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Edith M said:


> As of Saturday @ 1:17pm we are at 54%. We Rock. Let's give a big hand to Admin for a great site!!!!!


I agree! 
Clap, Clap, Clap.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Yae, go us!!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

KP is way ahead now with 54%. The next highest is at 20%.

Linda


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

This is the best site with the most helpful,wonderful members.
No other comes close.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I just voted for today. We are at 54% and the next closest is 20%.


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just voted.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again.we are on the best site.


----------



## NickiJC (Nov 25, 2012)

I've voted


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

55% today for knitting paradise


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Just voted for today.


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just voted again today. Still at 55%.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just voted. You deserve it!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I voted for us....we are the best.



nemcfo said:


> Knitting Paradise is nominated for Best Knitting Blog for the 2013 Reader's Choice Awards. We should all vote!
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblogs13.htm


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Just voted again we will wipe the floor with the rest.because our site is the BEST BY FAR.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I voted today. We are at 55% and winning by far.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be "Wendy Knits"...at 1%. It is a cute site...KP is just better.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again .our forum is the best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I did already!Thanks for the reminder.


Me too.


----------



## knitter43 (Sep 3, 2011)

Voted again today.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Voted again right now and we are in the lead with %55!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I just voted for today. I hope I remember every day until the 19th. My rememberer doesn't remember very well sometimes! LOL!!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I voted again.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Voted again; still in the lead with 55%!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Cited again we are the winners.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

just voted for K.P.- was easy , took about 1 min. or less :thumbup:


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Is everyone still voting everyday???? 
We are still at 55%, come on folks lets get with it ! ! ! 
Lynn


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

what's the link?


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

I did


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> what's the link?


Look on the 1st page of this post.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

nnyl said:


> Is everyone still voting everyday????
> We are still at 55%, come on folks lets get with it ! ! !
> Lynn


Am i correct in assuming we can only vote 1 time each? :roll:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Viddie said:


> nnyl said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone still voting everyday????
> ...


You can vote once each day.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Viddie said:
> 
> 
> > nnyl said:
> ...


ty !


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

100% Knitting Paradise......I voted!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

54%!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I almost forgot to vote due to some unpleasant tummy troubles. THank goodness I turned to KP for comfort. How are we doing?


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Just voted again 55per cent we need more ,vote as much as you can .we are the best site.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Voted. still @ 55%


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

still at 55%


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Just voted,we are now at 56per cent,keep on voting we need every vote .i know we are the best.we just have to show every one else.thar we are.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

I voted for Knitting Paradise - hands down!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again.we are the winners.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Just voted. We are now at 57%, one up from the last few days.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again.


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

I just voted. It said we had 56% of the votes. The next closest had only 17%.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

I have voted again.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

We have slipped back down to 56% from 57% yesterday. Who didn't vote???? LOL!!! I am curious as to how many people are actually voting. I am so glad I found Knitting Paradise. I have recommended it to dozens of people and I use it in my everyday conversations such as "I just read on . . . " or "I found that on . . . "


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm afraid that was me. I was down with a miserable cold and never opened my lap top. Forgive please.

Could one vote be that important? You bet your life! Hee Hee!!


gdhavens said:


> We have slipped back down to 56% from 57% yesterday. Who didn't vote???? LOL!!! I am curious as to how many people are actually voting. I am so glad I found Knitting Paradise. I have recommended it to dozens of people and I use it in my everyday conversations such as "I just read on . . . " or "I found that on . . . "


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

We have two more days of voting. Edith M, I hope you are feeling better. I hate a cold!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I learned my lesson and voted today. WE are back up to 57%. My cold is at the drippy stage. Tissue at the ready at all times. Only 10 more days till it goes away. I really can't complain as it's the first one in over 15 years.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I just voted and we are still at 57%. One more day to go.

I quit my job in a school in September, and I haven't, so far, gotten a cold this year. I am counting my Blessings! Hope you continue to improve, Edith M.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Voted again today.we need one big last push as ther is just one more day.we are all going to be the winners.


----------

